

Where did this story go? - Intel Core2Duo CPU cache controller bug - 0day - sharjeel
http://1337day.com/exploits/18984

======
endianswap
It was probably flagged by enough people due to the questionable veracity of
the claims in the "article".

Edit: Not that I agree with it being removed because even if the article was
worthless, the comment threads were informative.

------
alter8
Thanks for reminding me about that post. I was about to skip it because it no
longer appears on hckrnews.com.

I had a bad experience with a disappearing post of mine.

------
sharjeel
It was there on the frontpage with around 150 points and suddenly disappeared.
People had some interesting comments on this I was following but its no more
there.

